# Cre's new Tractor pics!!!



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

So heres a few "Famous" photo shots of my newest toys!!! I'll start off with the CLASSIC snapshots of the Kubota M59 tractor & F-250 truck  A BIG shout-out to Paul Vanderzon (neige) for hooking us up with a new Protech snow pusher, & Rick Stunz for the awesome T-shirt!!! LOL :waving: Thanks guys


----------



## Greg Aquila (Aug 14, 2005)

Nice machines man, how do you like the M59 kubota ?


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet tractors!!!


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Cre, how do you like the inverted blower? How's the Erskine brand holding up?
Nice looking machine.


----------



## mwmdesigns (Dec 6, 2007)

What size pusher do you have on your B-26? How well does it handle it? I love the looks of the M-59 cab setup...wish I could find a nice enclosure for my b-26...my only complaint about the machine!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

blowerman;750169 said:


> Hey Cre, how do you like the inverted blower? How's the Erskine brand holding up?
> Nice looking machine.


Lots of cons with the Erskine blower. Its not powder coated or primed at all...for something thats only 5 weeks old, it's a complete rust bucket up close! And the first week of running it, the support bars broke their welds & bent everythin Poor structure integrity. It was the second option next to the Pronovost inverted blower I wanted that was sold out!

But the M59 rocks all the way!!!!! lol


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

I like the way Protech makes their support for the sidewalls on the Pusher,:salute: gives me a idea for the next one I build. I might modify my other threee to that design


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Man that ford is saging!


----------



## mgg1005 (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice Kubota's!!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Thats a nice setup. I really like that Ford too


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice equipment! How does the tractor handle the pusher? I wish we had another tractor for our route, they just seem like they would do so much better than the 350 for some of the spots.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

nice setup, tractors and truck look great


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

mwmdesigns;750171 said:


> What size pusher do you have on your B-26? How well does it handle it? I love the looks of the M-59 cab setup...wish I could find a nice enclosure for my b-26...my only complaint about the machine!


LOL!!! I just put the pusher on the B26 for a spoof  Its the M59 that handles the pusher extremly well, the tractor is 8000 pounds & handles lots of snow! wesport The cab is made by Laurin, its the Eclipse EX. They also have perfect ones for the B26
http://www.laurin-inc.com/en/produitDetails1.php?division=1&productID=716


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice Kubotas cre. Looks awesome. I'm looking at getting into a M7040 with a standard rear mount blower, loader up front, and a 10 foot pusher on the loader for next winter.

So what do you have now, the B26, L48, and M59? Must really be sold on Kubotas lol.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Dan85;750307 said:


> Nice equipment! How does the tractor handle the pusher? I wish we had another tractor for our route, they just seem like they would do so much better than the 350 for some of the spots.


The pusher is 8 feet, but Im sure it could handle the 9 footer as well. The tractor weighs 8000 pounds, in medium range gear it pushes strong! wesport The pusher is about 480 pounds, so theres no bouncing when travelling. The M59 can also load tri-axle dump truck with ease!


----------



## cantoo (Dec 27, 1999)

I have a Kubota L35 TLB and have a 9'-6" straight blade on it for my own driveway and parking lot. I have chains on the rear and a 7' blower on the back for weight and moving back piles. Works pretty good as long as I don't get greedy. I bought a 8' power angle blade but haven't got it mounted up yet. I'll likely make my own wings for it. Oh yeah, no cab either but I will for next year.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Stuff looks good Cre, I'd be proud.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet machines. I have a L48 and love it. Don't push snow with it though. Just use it to stack once in a while


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

nice machines. gotta love the 'bota's


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

*Some more shots!*

A few more for ya guys! You'll notice the backhoe that fits the M59 on the 3rd pic. The pumps on this machine will blow away any other breakout force within its class! I'll post some pics of the inside cab later...:waving:


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

02DURAMAX;750239 said:


> Man that ford is saging!


Thats cuz is a ford!!!!

haha i have nothing against fords just had to say that


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

actually just looked at the pics again and i might be wrong but it looks like the tractor is too far forward.....but great setup and congrats!


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

any specifics about the m59? likes dislikes. we are considering getting one and basically using it for the same things you are:

landscaping
push box
blower


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

augerandblade;750234 said:


> I like the way Protech makes their support for the sidewalls on the Pusher,:salute: gives me a idea for the next one I build. I might modify my other threee to that design


Thats a 8 foot compact, it sell for $2200 CDN, hard to make them for that price.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Cre, looks fantastic. Cab looks better than I thought it would. Thanks for the plug, got to say love the color of orange.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

That Erskine needs a paint job. 
I know we've talked about the problems with the blower, but to save money, I'd just beef it up with some welds and give it a new paint job.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice lookin tractor cre....congrats I see your already doing alot better then JD


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures Cre! I hope you have been putting them to use. How about some more of the XLS :salute:


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

tls22;752094 said:


> Nice lookin tractor cre....congrats I see your already doing alot better then JD


Ya can't compare Green apples to Oranges! haha


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

*Inside of Laurin Eclipse cab!*



Neige;751881 said:


> Hey Cre, looks fantastic. Cab looks better than I thought it would. Thanks for the plug, got to say love the color of orange.


The cab looks decent for somethin thats not factory made! Heres a few pics of the inside :


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks nice.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

How come you went bucket mount?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

02DURAMAX;750239 said:


> Man that ford is saging!


Maybe we should talk about HOW HORRIBLE GM front end so sag when lift plow with no timbren 

Nice tractor Do you have trouble start this in extreme cold outside?


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

ProTouchGrounds;751865 said:


> any specifics about the m59? likes dislikes. we are considering getting one and basically using it for the same things you are:
> 
> landscaping
> push box
> blower


Heres the 6 port hydro valve set-up. Also, did u see the backhoe arm that fits the m59 on Page 1. It comes with the 24inch bucket with teeth, & I also bought the 36inch ditching bucket ( with no teeth ) That would be ideal to excavate for interlock laneways, peeling off lawns to re-sod, ect. It also has a hyraulic thumb to manuver rocks. Bucket breakout force is 7602 Ibs. Digging depth is 12ft, Loader lift capacity is 3968 Ibs.

HST Plus transmission can handle a 10footer compact snow pusher easily. Its like driving a truck with the auto throttle advance feature!


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome machine. Love the fact that they added the thumb on the backhoe. You will love having both buckets. I have a 30" grading bucket as well as a 18" digging bucket. You will love the versitility. You really get they best bang for your buck with that machine. 

Be careful though there are alot of guys on here that will tell you a skid steer is just as good. In my book no comparison.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

hlntoiz;752857 said:


> Awesome machine. Love the fact that they added the thumb on the backhoe. You will love having both buckets. I have a 30" grading bucket as well as a 18" digging bucket. You will love the versitility. You really get they best bang for your buck with that machine.
> 
> Be careful though there are alot of guys on here that will tell you a skid steer is just as good. In my book no comparison.


So does that mean you changed your mind about selling your L48 and buying a Taki?


----------



## The PuSher MaN (Jan 14, 2009)

02DURAMAX;750239 said:


> Man that ford is saging!


I am a chevy man too but they have the tractor loaded wrong which is probaly why so much sag


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

The PuSher MaN;753034 said:


> I am a chevy man too but they have the tractor loaded wrong which is probaly why so much sag


Yeah, it's cause the chains I had were too long, they were fitted for the M59! Thats why the tractor is sitting forward near the trailer tongue! Othersise the F-250 rocks wesport

Don't ya just love Powerstoke!


----------



## Cat Man 77 (Jan 31, 2009)

yea that truck rocks till you have to work on the motor.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Cat Man 77;753048 said:


> yea that truck rocks till you have to work on the motor.


You got that right bought mine ia August three weeks later pulling my backhoe blew my headgaskets,good thing for warrenty.


----------



## The PuSher MaN (Jan 14, 2009)

creativedesigns;753045 said:


> Yeah, it's cause the chains I had were too long, they were fitted for the M59! Thats why the tractor is sitting forward near the trailer tongue! Othersise the F-250 rocks wesport
> 
> Don't ya just love Powerstoke!


Yes I have been a chevy man my whole life but the fords have been winning me over since 05. The 6.0 powerstroke is a pretty mean engine.


----------



## duramax8611 (Nov 7, 2008)

02 duramax i dont understand why its neccesary to make a comment like that bout the truck, i too am a chevy guy (own 8 trucks) andwouldnt buy a ford but this guy is just showing off his stuff that he has worked hard for and is much nicer then what most people have around here on this site. This site is meant to ask questions and help people out with there problems when they have them, not cut every guy down when sombody has a chance. i am not a ford guy or a kubota guy, green for me but very very nice man keep up the good work


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

duramax8611;753363 said:


> 02 duramax i dont understand why its neccesary to make a comment like that bout the truck, i too am a chevy guy (own 8 trucks) andwouldnt buy a ford but this guy is just showing off his stuff that he has worked hard for and is much nicer then what most people have around here on this site. This site is meant to ask questions and help people out with there problems when they have them, not cut every guy down when sombody has a chance. i am not a ford guy or a kubota guy, green for me but very very nice man keep up the good work


Well said Dura 8611.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Neige;753408 said:


> Well said Dura 8611.


x2


----------



## JD 990 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey creative are you putting a plow on that F250. And what type another XLS.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JD 990;753438 said:


> Hey creative are you putting a plow on that F250. And what type another XLS.


Nah, Im gettin the X-Blade SS with sideplates! :waving:


----------



## JD 990 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey creative if you dont mind me asking how much did you XLS cost you. Thanks!


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

cretebaby;753028 said:


> So does that mean you changed your mind about selling your L48 and buying a Taki?


Nope just can afford 2 new machines now! See your PM


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JD 990;753769 said:


> Hey creative if you dont mind me asking how much did you XLS cost you. Thanks!


With purchase & install, the xls cost 10k ( canadian)


----------



## JD 990 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks creative!


----------



## charlesaf3 (Feb 10, 2009)

I've got the M59, love it.

Question - why put the pusher on the bucket, and not on the QA? 

Did you think about going with a hydraulic snowblower on the front?

How hard is it to take the hoe on and off? Have to admit I've been hesitant to do so, but I've got to do it sometime....


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JD Dave;752318 said:


> How come you went bucket mount?


I went bucket mount cause thats what Pro-Tech offerd for their compact series pushers. We also preform lots of afterstorm bucket work for our condo lots, backdraging parking stalls with downpressure, stacking, loading trucks & re-locating piles of snow. The chains are easy to disconnect & re-attach. :waving:



charlesaf3;754543 said:


> I've got the M59, love it.
> 
> Question - why put the pusher on the bucket, and not on the QA?
> 
> ...


Nah, I wouldn't put a blower in the front. The inverted blower in the rear works great for my needs. I know you can run a sweeper unit on the front if ya got the third hydro valve option, but I don't think it would give the snowblower enough power to operate effectively.


----------



## charlesaf3 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, that's the question with the snowblower. m59 only has 16gpm or so at full throttle. I have found that a skidsteer harley rake on the front works pretty well, but haven't tried a blower yet.

Still, its nice how easy the front QA makes switching stuff. Have you thought of getting a QA mount welded onto the pusher aftermarket?


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

If you took the loader arms off the tractor, there is a front pto that you can mount a snowblower on! You'd get more power mechanically. But I need the loader to stack & load ect ect... You'd be able to run somethin like this, or a bit bigger :

Would be great for City sidewalks!


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

creativedesigns;754592 said:


> If you took the loader arms off the tractor, there is a front pto that you can mount a snowblower on! You'd get more power mechanically. But I need the loader to stack & load ect ect... You'd be able to run somethin like this, or a bit bigger :
> 
> Would be great for City sidewalks!


Cre I thought I was getting the loading of trucksxysportLOL....Glad to hear that it is working out for ya


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

How does the hoe work with the cab? I just looked at the M59 at my dealship today. Man that is an impressive machine. My dealer is a little under 50k. I like it, needs a cab.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

chains to long? can't you just attach the binder at a point farther from the end of the chain? also do you regret not going with a regular snow blower so you could blow back snowbanks that are taller than what you can drive through? I see what you mean about the rust on that blower, the company should take note and offer powder coating for sure


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

MJM Landscaping;754966 said:


> How does the hoe work with the cab? I just looked at the M59 at my dealship today. Man that is an impressive machine. My dealer is a little under 50k. I like it, needs a cab.


Best bang for the buck! IMO


----------

